# Meetings > Workshops >  Εγκατάσταση κεραίοσυστήματος. Πως να μην σας πέσει.. 14/5/05

## stelios #1540

Σάββατο 14/5/2005 και ώρα 10:00 πμ στην έδρα του συλλόγου.

Θεμα: 
Πως να εγκαταστήσετε σωστά τον ιστό σας. 
Προτάσεις υλικών. 
Εγκατάσταση πιάτων.
Κατασκευή και τοποθέτηση καλωδίων

Γενικά ότι χρειάζεται να ξέρεις για να στήσεις ένα αξιόπιστο καιρόσύστημα

----------


## Cha0s

Ακούγεται πολύ χρήσιμο! 

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι εκεί!!

Συγχαρητήρια Στέλιο για την πρωτοβουλία!

EDIT:
Βασικά γιατί δεν το κανονίζουμε για την άλλη Κυριακή;
Αυτή την Κυριακή είναι Η εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα δίκτυα του Πάνου.

Το fest αυτό είναι πολύ χρήσιμο και για τους νέους οπότε καλό είναι την μία κυριακή να πάρουν μία γέυση για τα ασύρματα, και την επόμενη για κάτι πιο πρακτικό όπως το στήσιμο  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνούν και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## nkladakis

> Πως να μην σας πέσει..


Πολυ ενδιαφερον, θα ειμαι εκει..

----------


## alasondro

Αν μπορέσω θα περάσω και εγώ μια βολτίτσα.

----------


## sbolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stelios #1540
> 
> Πως να μην σας πέσει..
> 
> 
> Πολυ ενδιαφερον, θα ειμαι εκει..


Άστα αυτά, για είσπραξη θα έρθεις εσύ  ::  

Για το workshop, όντως, ΠΑΡΑ πολύ χρήσιμο. Μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε και 
λιγότερο κλασικές λύσεις; πχ. πυργάκια αλά john70, κατάρτια αλά b52, κτλ;

Βασικά θα με ενδιέφερε στερέωση 6μετρου ιστού όχι δίπλα σε τοίχο αλλά 
πάνω σε δώμα μόνο από την κάτω μεριά. Το έχω δεί στην ταράτσα του mew 
για 3μετρο (περίπου) και τρόμαξα όταν τον είδα να ανεβαίνει πάνω και να 
κρατάει!

----------


## stelios #1540

Θα μπορούσε ο Πάνος να το κάνει στη έδρα και οποίος θέλει να παραμείνει…
Αν ο Πάνος δεχτεί αλλάζουμε και την ώρα καθυστερώντας το, για να μην υπάρχει κενό ενδιάμεσα

----------


## stean_202

Εκφράζω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## andreas

Θα ερθω και εγω + καμερα αν θελετε  ::

----------


## TNS

Καλό! Και εγώ θα είμαι εκεί!  ::  

Μπορούμε να φέρουμε και τους ιστούς/πιάτα/κεραίες για επιτόπου πρακτική;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Επειδή ακούγεται εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον θέμα σεμιναρίου, θα μπορέσετε να κυκλοφορήσετε το υλικό (ppt, pdf, video, audio) της παρουσιάσης;

----------


## koki

Δεδομένης της ελπίδας για αναστήλωση της ταράτσας σε 1-2 μήνες, θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ να έρθω  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Σαν δήγμα καλής θέλησης από την πλευρά μου…. Το meeting μεταφέρεται το Σάββατο. Ελπίζω και ο φίλος Πάνος να κάνει το ίδιο όταν χρειαστή …..

----------


## Cha0s

> Δεδομένης της ελπίδας για αναστήλωση της ταράτσας σε 1-2 μήνες, θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ να έρθω


Άντε να δούμε!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jismy
> 
> Δεδομένης της ελπίδας για αναστήλωση της ταράτσας σε 1-2 μήνες, θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ να έρθω 
> 
> 
> Άντε να δούμε!


Kάντε προσευχές και ολονυχτίες να περάσω κάνα (x4++) μάθημα, και τότε βάζω και Β52 στην ταράτσα.

----------


## Cha0s

Δηλαδή αν περάσεις να βγάλουμε κανένα link πάλι μεταξύ μας;

 ::   ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Αντρέα,

πάρε την κάμερα και μετά φέρε από εδώ τις κασέτες να τις βγάλουμε στο DC.

Δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω μιας και έχω να πάω σε βαφτίσια .

Η

----------


## andreas

Για να βγουν στο dc θελουν συμπιεση που θελει λιγη ωρα... (6-7 ωρες)

----------


## alsafi

Για Σαββατο ειμαι μεσα (αν ξυπνησω). Να φανταστω στης 10.00 ????

----------


## stelios #1540

Αντε 10:30  ::

----------


## argi

Πες 10:00 για να ξεκινήσει 11:00 (the Greek way...)  ::   ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## alsafi

Αχουτο τι καλος που ειναι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.

Έτυχαν απρογραμμάτιστες εργασίες στον κόμβο μου που θα διαρκέσουν αρκετές ώρες  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Κατάλαβα εγώ και ο Ανδρέας θα ήμαστε.
Ρε Ανδρέα δεν φέρνεις κάνα τάβλι αντί για camera 

Και το αστείο πιο είναι. Ότι έχει και δικό μου ιστό που δεν πρόκειται να του πέσει….

----------


## sbolis

> Κατάλαβα εγώ και ο Ανδρέας θα ήμαστε.
> Ρε Ανδρέα δεν φέρνεις κάνα τάβλι αντί για camera 
> 
> Και το αστείο πιο είναι. Ότι έχει και δικό μου ιστό που δεν πρόκειται να του πέσει….


Eγώ είπα πως θα έρθω. Και ζήτησα μάλιστα να συζητήσουμε και μη συμβατικές λύσεις (πυργάκια και "κατάρτια")
Αν είναι να το ακυρώσετε, δημοσιεύστε το έγκαιρα μπας και μπορέσω να ξενυχτήσω λίγο περισσότερο σήμερα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Κατάλαβα εγώ και ο Ανδρέας θα ήμαστε.
> Ρε Ανδρέα δεν φέρνεις κάνα τάβλι αντί για camera 
> 
> Και το αστείο πιο είναι. Ότι έχει και δικό μου ιστό που δεν πρόκειται να του πέσει….


Συγνώμη, πρέπει να διαλέξω.
Να έρθω στο fest και να μείνει τελείως down ο κόμβος μου μέχρι άγνωστη ημερομηνία (δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξαναβρω χρόνο) που κράσαρε ο router χθες ή να φτιάξω τον router και να παίξουν πάλι τα 5 bb-links που έχω.

Εσύ τι θα έκανες;
Εξάλλου ήμουν από τους πρώτους που δήλωσα ενδιαφέρον να έρθω.

----------


## stelios #1540

Γιατί να ακυρωθεί κάποιος θα έρθει...

----------


## andreas

τελικα θα γινει ή οχι?

----------


## Cha0s

Εδώ που τα λέμε 6 μέρες πριν που έγινε η ανακοίνωση ήταν πολύ της τελευταίας στιγμής...

----------


## EOS

Τελικά έγινε? πιστεύω ότι κάποια Κυριακή θα είναι μέρα που μπορεί περισσότερος κόσμος.

----------

